# Blue Edges after printing



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

On some of my sublimation prints, I have blue coming from around the print, and its on most colors..

The blue is very inconsistent for where it appears. 

I had one last week where there were a few lines of text, and a word in one of the lines would have this blue fade around a word, but the next word would be crisp and clear.

Is this ghosting or something different?


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Don't know about around the border of your paper (if that's what you meant), but discoloration can come from ghosting due to shrinkage, and also contamination on your blowout paper, teflon sheet, or upper platen, whatever you use. For the shrinkage problems pre-heat your substrate first, maybe 10-15 seconds with only (clean) protective paper top and bottom.


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

I dont think its shrinkage, I preheat for about 10 seconds before I put the transfer on to print it, I cover the whole area of the shirt with butcher paper to protect it from the shirt, and its in the middle of some of the prints, away from the edges.. I will try to post some pictures in a bit


----------



## 2dolla2holla (Sep 8, 2011)

post a picture


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

I found it on my paper after printing. change the heads on my printer twice. still trying to figure it out. my humidity level as its not changed and I can print it to plain paper and it not do the same thing.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

so no one else has had this issue

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Don't know. The description isn't specific and/or clear enough. Like 2dollar sez, post a pic. 

I think Scott has a consumer desktop printer, so no replacing of printheads, if that's the problem.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

I assume the letters are supposed to have a dark stroke. I see some "haze" around some of the letters.

The first thing I'd look at is static. Winter time often brings lower humidity. A humidifier might help, if that's the problem. You might also try gently wiping the paper with an anti-static brush before printing.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

yes it's a blue haze almost like The Bluest separating from all the color

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

I was wondering something: has your paper taken up any moisture recently, like is it an older pack that's been opened for a while, even in a zippered baggie? In looking at your pics again, I remember having some "speckling" around the image when printing with a pack of paper that I had for a couple of months. Though it was sealed, opening and closing the bag was was enough that the paper slowly soaked up moisture from the air.

What I ended up doing is putting a few dozen new, dry grains of white rice at the bottom of the baggie. I replace every week or so. The rice soaks up the moisture, and is a cheap form of desiccant. That seemed to solve that issue of the paper gaining water content over time.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks. Good idea

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorry I posted and then left the thread, things go in the way..

Attached is a picture of what I am talking about with the blue around the edges


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

You're right, it doesn't look like the kind of ghosting you get with shrinkage. I'm curious: the spread is primarily in one axis only. Does this shirt have two-way stretch, or just in one direction? And is that direction the same as the spread color?

I take it there is absolutely no ghosting/spread on the paper before you press.

I've only seen this on shirts with the poly spray on it, and then, it's the magenta ink, not cyan.


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

GordonM said:


> You're right, it doesn't look like the kind of ghosting you get with shrinkage. I'm curious: the spread is primarily in one axis only. Does this shirt have two-way stretch, or just in one direction? And is that direction the same as the spread color?
> 
> I take it there is absolutely no ghosting/spread on the paper before you press.
> 
> I've only seen this on shirts with the poly spray on it, and then, it's the magenta ink, not cyan.


It always seams to spread in a down and right direction, the photo is upside down. But now that I think about it, I have seen it go in other directions 

The shirt is a badger 4120, and yes I believe it does have a 2 way stretch (long ways and side to side?)

There is nothing on the paper when I start, and i don't believe the paper is moving at all, otherwise you would see it else where..

Could it possibly be the cyan or L.cyan ink is bad?


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Well, if it's not on the paper it's probably not the printer. And if you're pre-pressing to pre-shrink and dry, it's probably not shrinkage. That leaves the ink, and the fabric. You could eliminate the fabric as the cause by pressing on another 100% poly stretch material. I get 1-2 yard samples from Joann's for this purpose. You could try a non-stretch fine denier 100% polyester fabric as well. This is what I use as a base test for everything.


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

The same thing happens when I press it on the new gildan cotton feel 100% poly shirt and on the vapor shirts.. at least I believe it did on the vapor.. I need to double check that


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

I just reprinted out the image I had problems with yesterday, and looking at it now, I see the extremely faint blue around the text and things on the paper... you would never see it unless you are specifically looking at it


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Not sure what your printer is but if you can print a head alignment that may be a place to start. We had something similar on our Epson 9800 but it was only happening vertically. In our case it was the head not aligned.


----------



## bratdawg (Jul 17, 2012)

mustangFWL said:


> I just reprinted out the image I had problems with yesterday, and looking at it now, I see the extremely faint blue around the text and things on the paper... you would never see it unless you are specifically looking at it



While it could be an alignment issue, we did have a Ricoh 7000 that did the same thing a couple of years ago, especially around text. And the offending color was the cyan! Ricoh replaced the unit under warranty as head alignments did not correct it. Good luck, hope you get it worked out.

Steve


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

I have an epson 1400 with a CIS system from cobra ink... 

I did a head alignment the other day, but this has been going on from day one... 

My paper was sitting in a desk draw, just in the open, so now I have it sealed in a bag with rice to see if maybe moisture has had a hand in this..


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

mustangFWL said:


> I just reprinted out the image I had problems with yesterday, and looking at it now, I see the extremely faint blue around the text and things on the paper... you would never see it unless you are specifically looking at it


Head alignment is a possibility, it is also possible that your cyan printhead has a nozzle clog that is causing an overspray ... imagine you have your garden hose and it is flowing freely, then place your thumb over the hose opening slightly and the water stream is not straight anymore and going out in different directions. Even a single tiny clogged nozzle can cause this.

Artifacts in prints often are not apparent until you heat transfer as the dyes will spread out somewhat when you heat press, making them more obvious.

Do the head alignment first.

If still a problem use one of these files to confirm and isolate which print head. I think your are 4 color but if not there are many "purge files" for other multi color printers in the zip file. 

The files are just pure color bars for your appropriate printer, 4 6 8 color etc. You mentioned blue which is really mostly composed of cyan, if the other printheads have issues it is easy to see in the print out.

http://www.inksupply.com/zip/purge.zip

Purging Procedures - Inksupply.com

If the clogged nozzle is stubborn it may take a few cleaning cycles to resolve or other cleaning measures.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Did you mention the type and brand of paper you're using? I went back to the start and didn't see it mentioned. I'd try a sheet from a new, fresh pack, in case this paper is bad, got too moist, or whatever. It could still be from the printer, but it's cheaper to replace the paper than it is to replace the printer (or printhead if you have a commercial model).

The rice desiccant is just for added protection. If your paper has been out in the open for a while, it's best to just get a new package. Keep it in a resealable bag from the get-go.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

mustangFWL said:


> I have an epson 1400 with a CIS system from cobra ink...
> 
> I did a head alignment the other day, but this has been going on from day one...
> 
> My paper was sitting in a desk draw, just in the open, so now I have it sealed in a bag with rice to see if maybe moisture has had a hand in this..


I must have been typing in my other post and didn't see you had updated mentioning the 1400. Anyway, the head alignment you have tried so the purge files are still applicable to isolate the color that is causing the problem.

Another point on the possibility of paper causing the problem. Clogged nozzles can also come from dust that is picked up off of paper that you use, the printhead has a charge and can act like a dust magnet.


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

I will try out the 6 color file and see if that will help....

the paper I am using is the Tex Print XPHR paper.. 

Would it help if I ran the paper through my conveyer dryer? Maybe get some of the moisture out if that is the problem?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

mustangFWL said:


> I will try out the 6 color file and see if that will help....
> 
> the paper I am using is the Tex Print XPHR paper..
> 
> Would it help if I ran the paper through my conveyer dryer? Maybe get some of the moisture out if that is the problem?


The purge file isn't meant to fix the problem really, it is just to determine which color channels have issues.

I can't really say on the dryer ... I'd be worried that it could cause the paper to curl on the edges ... but?


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

Ill run a piece through and see what happens...


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Driving out excess moisture that's in the paper is a good idea. Sub paper is coated with silica (sand), which can absorb many times its own weight in water. Drying it in a way that doesn't cause too much curl could help. A quick method is to put it under the hot press for a minute (don't close the press, just let it hover), let cool, then print.

That said, if your paper curls excessively when drying it, that means it has wicked up too much moisture. 

As this has been a long-term problem, I'd try a standard-release paper with this printer, something like Conde's basic dyesub paper, Image Right from Coastal, or Trupix. It's a small investment in getting a pack, and you can always use it to press other substrates, even fabric. The release isn't quite as much as with TexPrint but it's not bad.


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

I printed the purge file, and everything looks good, I am waiting to print it on a shirt though.. I am currently aligning the print heads


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

GordonM said:


> Driving out excess moisture that's in the paper is a good idea. Sub paper is coated with silica (sand), which can absorb many times its own weight in water. Drying it in a way that doesn't cause too much curl could help. A quick method is to put it under the hot press for a minute (don't close the press, just let it hover), let cool, then print.
> 
> That said, if your paper curls excessively when drying it, that means it has wicked up too much moisture.
> 
> As this has been a long-term problem, I'd try a standard-release paper with this printer, something like Conde's basic dyesub paper, Image Right from Coastal, or Trupix. It's a small investment in getting a pack, and you can always use it to press other substrates, even fabric. The release isn't quite as much as with TexPrint but it's not bad.


Certainly moist paper can cause the inks to "fan -out", however, if it's just a "blue problem", then might be something else, otherwise should see it in other colors as well. Unless cyan can "fan-out" easier somehow?

But as with these things you have to step by step eliminate all other possibilties first.

If I would suggest the Conde basic paper since for that paper there are profiles available, but not to say other paper won't work.


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

I have aligned my print heads 4 times, switched to a new paper and I am still getting the blue...

I cleaned the print heads, printed out the purge page twice, saw no difference

I know the printer is not under warranty, so does this mean I am dead in the water for printing on anything that will have white on the outside of the image, like a tshirt?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

mustangFWL said:


> I have aligned my print heads 4 times, switched to a new paper and I am still getting the blue...
> 
> I cleaned the print heads, printed out the purge page twice, saw no difference
> 
> I know the printer is not under warranty, so does this mean I am dead in the water for printing on anything that will have white on the outside of the image, like a tshirt?


Have you ever cleaned your capping station?


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

mgparrish said:


> Have you ever cleaned your capping station?


I have not done that... I didn't think you could on the 1400's?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

mustangFWL said:


> I have not done that... I didn't think you could on the 1400's?


This video shows the complete cleaning of a 1400. You can use "Simply Green" cleaner and half water in place of the cleaning fluid in the video.

Usually you won't need to force any fluids thru the heads, that is done typically as a last resort. But the video also shows how to cleaner the wiper blade, capping station, and how to get underneath the print head.


How to maintain small format Epson printers


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

Ok, thanks, I will give that a try.. 

Thanks to both of you all, you all are always full of good information


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

The colors seem to have somewhat different chemistries, so anything is possible. For example, when using that spray-on poly coating stuff, only the magenta will run if it's overwetted. It never happens on the other colors. Don't know why.

Because there are no streaks I'm thinking it's not a cleanliness issue, though it never hurts to have a clean machine.

Scott, if it is the printer, a replacement 7010 will only be $150 or so. Probably worth your time and energy if you've got orders stacking up. The 7010 is four channels, so its gamut isn't quite as wide as your 1400, but it's not a bad piece of hardware.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

GordonM said:


> The colors seem to have somewhat different chemistries, so anything is possible. For example, when using that spray-on poly coating stuff, only the magenta will run if it's overwetted. It never happens on the other colors. Don't know why.
> 
> Because there are no streaks I'm thinking it's not a cleanliness issue, though it never hurts to have a clean machine.
> 
> Scott, if it is the printer, a replacement 7010 will only be $150 or so. Probably worth your time and energy if you've got orders stacking up. The 7010 is four channels, so its gamut isn't quite as wide as your 1400, but it's not a bad piece of hardware.


He just ruled out the paper aspect since he tried different paper. Gunk on the capping station and under the head can causing streaking of course, but "spraying" is also indicitive of a partially blocked nozzle or some debris on the bottom of the printhead that deflects the ink flow path.

I do a full clean about every 3 months whether it needs it or not. If he hasn't every done it before on his printer as he has indicated ... then it's time.


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

Nope, I have never cleaned it and I bought it second hand for $60.. so I am going to clean it and I will let you all know if that works out


----------



## sharyn (Sep 15, 2012)

Not sure if this will help and I am by no means any authority and have very little experience. However I read somewhere (goodness knows where) that this can happen if the pressing temp is too high??? Might be worth checking that the temp is not out of wack. Sorry have no idea how to do that. Or perhaps do a trial at a lower temp and see if the problem persists.


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

I thought about that, but when I can see the blue on the paper right after it prints out, it's not my heat press


----------



## sharyn (Sep 15, 2012)

Of course! Sorry about that. I really hope you find out what is causing this. Must be very frustrating.


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

Could an incorrect color profile be the cause of my problem? Possibly something in the profile I was suing made the colors a bit off?


----------



## _doseofred (Jun 25, 2021)

mustangFWL said:


> Could an incorrect color profile be the cause of my problem? Possibly something in the profile I was suing made the colors a bit off?





mustangFWL said:


> Could an incorrect color profile be the cause of my problem? Possibly something in the profile I was suing made the colors a bit off?


Did you ever find out the cause of this? I have the exact same issues and only happens randomly, im also using cobra ink and epson artisan printer.. I find it does it on blacks when i haven't converted them to CYMK but its currently happening with a photo that has been converted, so annoying.


----------



## Cindyc67 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Cindyc67 (6 mo ago)

So o just posted a pic of blue around it. When I print it is comes out like this but lighter. Not sure why.


----------



## Gizmogirl256 (Jan 19, 2021)

Cindyc67 said:


> So o just posted a pic of blue around it. When I print it is comes out like this but lighter. Not sure why.


That really looks like you don't have a transparent background in the image. What format is the file?


----------

